# Sno-Packer snow blower for BIG Loader, what's it worth?



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sno-Packer snow blower for Loader, what's it worth? I have a buddy that bought one and does not have a use for it. It was bought at an auction. It's never been used, still has the shipping blocks on the blade edge. I did a Google search and cannot find the builders info. What's it worth? Does anyone want it? I told him I'd ask around and see what offers I could get for it. It's about 12-14 feet wide. Here's a link to a picture of it.

http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff018.jpg


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not sure what it would be worth, too bad it doesnt have a singel shute, or else i may have been interested,


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

TheEquineFencer;923569 said:


> Sno-Packer snow blower for Loader, what's it worth? I have a buddy that bought one and does not have a use for it. It was bought at an auction. It's never been used, still has the shipping blocks on the blade edge. I did a Google search and cannot find the builders info. What's it worth? Does anyone want it? I told him I'd ask around and see what offers I could get for it. It's about 12-14 feet wide. Here's a link to a picture of it.
> 
> http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff018.jpg


Could you post a pic or the back of it ?? or send me some more pics?? what is the power sourse ? Hydro or PTO. Thanks Karl [email protected]


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a monster. Usually something that big is self powered. Why is there a gap between the blower and the chute?


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

It's made to be used on something like a rubber tired loader. I'll try to post some pics later tonight.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm guessing that is designed for use at an airport or something like that. Rigs for loading dumps would have a longer chute. The twin chutes would make it faster. Snow only has to travel half the distance to reach the impellers. Two impellers mean twice the capacity to exhaust the snow.

Maybe mountain roads too. Would be cool to see it in action.


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

You're a guy that knows his snow blowers, it was bought for an airport and was suppose to be able to blow it 30-40 feet out each side while traveling at a reasonable ground speed for quick snow removal, chutes are adjustable. It's never been used, we're in Eastern,NC..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A little deductive reasoning I guess, LOL.

My father plowed snow at our regional airport back in the 60s. Make a pass or two with the dumptruck and wing, then run the snowblower down through. They didn't have anything like this though. It would take a couple hours to clean a runway less than a mile long.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looked on YouTube but couldn't find any twin chute blowers. Some pretty cool stuff. 600 HP loader mounted job. 8 foot swath through 4 feet of packed snow like nothing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim the tool man will buy that blower. Wow never seen anything like it before,


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a picture of the blower from the backside. He said a standard 555 type loader will run it. It's all hydraulic, powered from the loader running it. He also has a snorkle fire truck from the airport too. It'd be good for "parts", it has two engines, a 8V-71 Detroit with a 6 speed Allison and a 6V-53 Detroit that runs a Water/Foam pump, both engines are really low miles/hours. It's in an OshKosh 4 wheel drive pusher type chassis with gear reduction axles.

http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff011.jpg


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

JD Dave;924852 said:


> Tim the tool man will buy that blower. Wow never seen anything like it before,


Now here's a snow blower Tim the tool man would have. I searched on PhotoBucket and found this.
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/...Photos/NoJoke-Chevy454PoweredSnow-blower2.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab129/Ronk_01/pic31069.jpg
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/...Photos/NoJoke-Chevy454PoweredSnow-blower3.jpg


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a rule of thumb about how much horsepower you can transfer through a given size hydraulic hose? Say a 1 inch hose? Obviously the higher PSI and GPM, the more power.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

TheEquineFencer;925113 said:


> Here's a picture of the blower from the backside. He said a standard 555 type loader will run it. It's all hydraulic, powered from the loader running it. He also has a snorkle fire truck from the airport too. It'd be good for "parts", it has two engines, a 8V-71 Detroit with a 6 speed Allison and a 6V-53 Detroit that runs a Water/Foam pump, both engines are really low miles/hours. It's in an OshKosh 4 wheel drive pusher type chassis with gear reduction axles.
> 
> http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff011.jpg


I don't know what a 555 type loader is (Ford 555 TLB?) but I don't think that the loader auxilary hydraulics could power that well enough. I was told that I can't power a 10 footer with my 3 yard loader hydraulics. You say it's a 16 footer. That will take huge amounts of horsepower to run. Here in CO the DOT has 10' blowers for blowing back the edges of the roads. They have them mounted to dedicated trucks. The truck has an engine that serves to drive the truck (like all trucks) and it has another engine mounted on the bed. The bed is completely covered with the engine and the related support equipment (hyd. tank, coolers, fuel tank, etc). From the size of it, I would guess that it has several hundred horsepower. You can't get that much from a loader (unless it carries a piggyback power source). The hydraulic supply lines look small to me also. Can't transfer big HP unless you are using big lines with large amounts of flow.


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

TheEquineFencer;923569 said:


> Sno-Packer snow blower for Loader, what's it worth? I have a buddy that bought one and does not have a use for it. It was bought at an auction. It's never been used, still has the shipping blocks on the blade edge. I did a Google search and cannot find the builders info. What's it worth? Does anyone want it? I told him I'd ask around and see what offers I could get for it. *It's about 12-14 feet wide*. Here's a link to a picture of it.
> 
> http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff018.jpg


Please don't start picking me apart, I have no idea what you're talking about 16 foot wide, I guess it's growing like this thread. All I'm doing is telling you guys what he has, if you know the equipment so be it. You now know about as much as me if not more. If you want it let me know, if you want me to find out more I'll try, but what you see is what it is. I'm just passing along what I was told. I'll look over at his place the next time I'm over that way and see what loader he has. I know he said his loader could run it, he has a BIG rubber tired loader,with a lot of Hydraulic horsepower, 555 came to mind as a style of loader, not an exact size.


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a picture of the blower from the rear. My guess is the motors are not that big because it uses two and not one of them. It looks like you can swivel the nozzles from remotes to change directions. The blower drive also powers the augers from the same gear box from the way the pictures look.

http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu145/TheEquineFencer/Allensstuff010.jpg


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

2COR517;924448 said:


> Why is there a gap between the blower and the chute?


The gap is there because each of the impeller bodies can rotate to throw the snow 90 degrees to the left or right without using the two chutes. Two of the cylinders do the rotating of the impeller bodies.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jelinek61;926843 said:


> The gap is there because each of the impeller bodies can rotate to throw the snow 90 degrees to the left or right without using the two chutes. Two of the cylinders do the rotating of the impeller bodies.


Yeah, I kinda figured that out after looking at the close ups. Looks to be quite a unit, but I can't find anything on the manufacturer...


----------

